# Saddle Company Saddles..opinions please



## hayinamanger (13 September 2011)

I've never tried one, I like the fact that they are lighter than my Ideal and Black Country saddles.  Thinking of a Verona Cob for flat backed cob and I'd be grateful for your opinions please.


----------



## flyingfeet (13 September 2011)

I had the dressage saddle and had to give it up, whilst it helped with dressage the twist was too wide for me and gave me really bad hip ache. I have not had this problem with any other saddle and not sure whether the The Saddle Company have a choice of twists.


----------



## Jingleballs (13 September 2011)

I had one that I quite liked however I wasn't happy with the saddle company fitter that covered my area and after months of adjustments it never actually fit my horse -  it was easier to sell it and get a thorowgood saddle.


----------



## robthecob (13 September 2011)

I am about to sell my current saddle company dressage saddle if you are interested?

It has seen us through a year of rehabbing and has been altered to fit my horse a couple of times but we have now simply out grown it and I'm going to spend an eye watering amount on a new fancy saddle.

I have been happy with mine, the serge lining is much much kinder to the horses back so is great for rehabbing horses which is what I have been doing. They are relatively inexpensive, can be altered easily but have a much much better quality feel than your wintecs etc. 

My saddle fitter is great and is also my bowen therapist, the saddle is beautiful all leather 

PM me if you want any more info regarding saddle specifics or just saddle company info


----------



## Firewell (13 September 2011)

I hated mine.

The problem is that because they are so soft and light they just get wider and wider, my TB mare ended up wearing hers like a scarf.

I also found mine really uncomfortable to ride in, the seat was so hard and the cantle hit me up the bum when I jumped .

I ordered mine made to measure brand new, I chose the genoa(?!) version with a memory foam seat. It was very cheaply made and poorly assembled when I got it brand spanking new I could see the White plastic of the tree where it hadn't been stitched together properly.

Nope I would never have another one. I've seen other peoples ones and they looked just as horrid to me.

Pretty damning report but I wasted a lot of money on that saddle especially getting the fitter out all the time. Also the fitters aren't qualified saddlers either they are just trained by the saddle company so they have no idea if the brand is suitable for your horse or not.


----------



## kerilli (13 September 2011)

i've seen quite a few and they're not bad quality for the price, but i think they've really skimped on rider comfort... quite a few people (1 a few days ago) have told me that they've given up on theirs because it is so flipping uncomfortable to ride in. shame, because the concept is good, and i think the trees are good (have seen 1 'naked' as it were).


----------



## hayinamanger (13 September 2011)

Thank you for the info, robthecob, sadly I'm looking at the possibility of getting a GP saddle


----------



## robthecob (13 September 2011)

I did see that after I had written out the reply (my brain shuts down after 9) ;-) if you do want me to find out about fitters in your area though let me know, I don't mind asking the lady who does mine


----------



## hayinamanger (13 September 2011)

Thanks, firewell and kerilli, that's good enough for me.  I use a Thorowgood T4 on this young cob at the moment, I like the fact that it is so lightweight, but it's not the most comfortable saddle from my point of view, but it fits him well.  My comfort is secondary to his! 

ETA There do seem to be qiute a lot of these saddles available secondhand.


----------



## Hornby (13 September 2011)

Can't say these replies equal my experiences - mine is a dressage model, excellent quality, well fitted and my extra wide cob loves his!


----------



## robthecob (13 September 2011)

Wow that is a damning report :-/


----------



## robthecob (13 September 2011)

Hornby I have to agree, whilst I feel everyone is entitled to their opinions I don't feel the quality comments were 100% fair and then the fit will be individual. 

Not every horse fits every saddle...


----------



## SO1 (13 September 2011)

I have one for my flat backed no withered wide barreled new forest and it has been a great saddle for him. However i know they don't fit all types of horses and ponies they do seem to be more popular with native ponies than perhaps the finer type horses. Mine is the working hunter with the suede seat. It is really easy to keep clean as well. I was thinking of getting a 2nd hand GP one for jumping bigger jumps for my pony but in his size 16.5 XW they just don't come up for sale the WH I got new.

It does not slip and is light and I like the serge as it molds to the horse. I do get mine checked twice a year to make sure the fit is still good but I think even with other brands of saddles they should be regularly checked to make sure the fit is ok.

They can be adjusted very easily and by very small amounts as well. My saddler does the adjustments on site so you can keep trying the saddle on till it is just right instead of having to go to a workshop and then bring it back for trying it on and then sending it back again if it is not quite right etc.

I don't have any problems with it being uncomfortable to ride in either and I do long sponsored rides and also go on holiday with my pony doing 5 hour all day rides without any problem.


----------



## kerilli (13 September 2011)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			My comfort is secondary to his! 

Click to expand...

I agree, to a point - this applies to any saddle btw, i'm not talking about SC saddles... i'd rather we both were comfy, or he's really comfy and i'm okay, but what i can't cope with is the horse is comfy but i'm in agony!   
there are manufacturers which make saddles you can both be blissfully comfy in.


----------



## TarrSteps (13 September 2011)

It's tricky when you ask people's experiences, though.  By definition, they're going to be subjective!

Unfortunately, my experiences have also been unsatisfactory.  I've ridden in three and frankly, found them all uncomfortable - a funny combination of too hard and too thick.  All were fitted by people who were apparently "approved" (I have no knowledge of what that means in relation to SC saddles): one, the rider didn't keep long enough to know how it fit long term as she couldn't ride comfortably in it (rider comfort, in the "sofa" sense, can be secondary but you can't ride properly in a saddle that's uncomfortable) one never really fit and definitely had a negative effect on the horse, the last fits so badly it's obvious and the horse agrees, but the fitter maintains it is fine. 

As above, I think it's a good idea and I'd like to like them but thus far, it hasn't been my experience.


----------



## hayinamanger (13 September 2011)

Thanks, everyone, choosing saddles is a minefield.  I have a fabulous Ideal on another horse, we both love it, but boy, it's heavy.


----------



## kerilli (13 September 2011)

i don't think heavy is necessarily a problem for the horse, unless you are doing long fast work. for a saddle for hacking say, to me it means good quality, lots of flocking etc.
as TS points out, it's not possible to ride well in a saddle that's uncomfortable. 
the 'approved' bit is iirc a 1-day course at HQ for their basic saddle fitting qualification, a longer (optional?) one of 2 days i think for the further one. nothing like as stringent as WCS i believe.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (13 September 2011)

Loved mine!

Kay Humphries fitted mine.  Not sure if she still sells them but she covers most of the country and will give you an honest opinion of them and provide an excellent fit.  Give her a call.  She should be able to help 

http://www.nortonandnewby.co.uk/


----------



## kerilli (13 September 2011)

Erm, Kay Humphries most definitely isn't a SC fitter, she sells her own saddles (usually made by Barrie Swain's guys) & those 2 are by far the best fitter & saddler i've ever met, and nothing to do with selling SC saddles in my long experience of them. (first had Kay out to fit mine easily 12 yrs ago, maybe more.)


----------



## SpottedCat (13 September 2011)

I have had two, dressage and GP. Both were great for the horse, but both were utterly hopeless for the rider once I wanted to do more than prelim dressage or 3ft jumping. They weren't uncomfortable, they simply did not put me in a good enough position at all. I had a really good fitter, and they always fitted the horse, but I just could not sit well in them. There's a reason you only ever see them at the RC level and rarely at the affiliated level IMO.

All that said, I'd have one for backing in the future - but I'd do it knowing I was going to need another saddle before too long!!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (13 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			Erm, Kay Humphries most definitely isn't a SC fitter, she sells her own saddles (usually made by Barrie Swain's guys) & those 2 are by far the best fitter & saddler i've ever met, and nothing to do with selling SC saddles in my long experience of them. (first had Kay out to fit mine easily 12 yrs ago, maybe more.)
		
Click to expand...

She did fit them.  I don't know if she still does as she had problems with their head office.  I know she makes her own saddles but she did definitely fit them.  She was a recommended fitter of theirs back on 2006 when I got mine.  I bought mine through her and she regularly came to check it's fit after that.  I haven't seen her for a couple if years so no idea if she still sells them or concentrates mainly on her own now.

If I had the cash then her saddles would be top of the list!  They are to die for!!!  Sadly, I could only dream


----------



## SmartieBean09 (13 September 2011)

http://www.thesaddlecompany.co.uk/dealers.php?dealer=41

Her shop is still listed so I assume she still is


----------



## air78 (14 September 2011)

IMO the Saddle Co saddles are far better for the horse, and nicer to use and handle (at least they have leather girth straps!) than comparable priced saddles ie. wintec and thorogood.

The SMS training course teaches the saddler to fit the horse in front of them, no matter how badly damaged and atrophyed the horses back is. The Saddle Co training looks at fitting from a remedial point of view and allowing the horse to build and develop muscle under the saddle. 

I think their training has a sound basis, but like in all areas of the horseworld, there will be good and bad fitters. Some will be going to do the training (on both courses) with a sound background of knowledge and a true interest in the subject and some may have almost no prior knowledge and think all TB's have a wither like shark fin!


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2011)

SmartieBean09 said:



			She did fit them.  I don't know if she still does as she had problems with their head office.  I know she makes her own saddles but she did definitely fit them.  She was a recommended fitter of theirs back on 2006 when I got mine.  I bought mine through her and she regularly came to check it's fit after that.  I haven't seen her for a couple if years so no idea if she still sells them or concentrates mainly on her own now.

If I had the cash then her saddles would be top of the list!  They are to die for!!!  Sadly, I could only dream 

Click to expand...

ah okay, sorry. she never mentioned SC saddles on any of the numerous times i saw her... interesting!


----------



## PooJay (14 September 2011)

I have dressage and gp - for what they cost (£350 each) and having access to someone who i trust implicitly who can come and change them at the drop of a hat (same as robthecob) for a horse that i expect to change a lot over the next year or 2....perfect. Don't get me wrong, i'd love an all singing all dancing set of saddles and i doubt i'll be heading round Badminton in them but they do the trick, still getting the fit right on the dressage (not had it long and it's still bedding in) but once that's sorted i think i'll be sorted until Beefcake (and she is of wide back too) stops filling out and i can afford to buy a proper perfect uber posh m2m set of saddles. 

Oh and comfort is no problem for me, i'm a size 10 (ok ok, maybe a size 12 on the ass) and my saddles are dead comfy


----------



## Black_Horse_White (14 September 2011)

I had the cob saddle I found mine very comfortable to be honest. Value for money.


----------



## Sportznight (14 September 2011)

I've had both a Dressage and a GP and on a variety of types of horse.  A 17.1hh Shire x TB, a 16hh Maxi Cob, a 16.2hh WB and a 16.1hh WB.  I'm 5ft 11ins tall and have a large derrière and my comfort has not been compromised with these saddles and quite frankly the difference in 2 of the horses was astounding - the Maxi Cob went from being choppy and hideously uncomfortable, to freer in the shoulder and much more chirpy   My only gripe with the GP, is that I need more room (even in an 18ins seat), to shorten my stirrups without my knee hanging over the front of the saddle - but then, it IS a Generally Purposeless saddle   I'm on the look out for an Event.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (14 September 2011)

I love mine! Have a saddle company event saddle. Have used it on numerous TB's/ Tb types , had it widened/ narrowed so many times now, always fits everything well. Its never ever given them any soreness ever, they all seem to love it. Physio's all say their backs feel good. It was the only saddle my old horse would jump well in after he had kissing spine surgery. 
Find it Very comfty to ride in- I love it! 

However have ridden in their GPs & dressage - hopelessly uncomfortable. 

Also do think they are really suitable for TB type horses- I wouldn't fit one to my big Irish horse, the gullet would not be wide enough.


----------



## smiffyimp (14 September 2011)

Im sure I was once told the guy that runs the saddle co saddles used to work at Ideal. I tried both, found the Saddle Co very uncomforatble couldnt ride in it - but thats just me. I stuck with my Ideals


----------



## SmartieBean09 (14 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			ah okay, sorry. she never mentioned SC saddles on any of the numerous times i saw her... interesting!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't either if I was successful at producing and fitting my own.  Her saddles are in another league. 

You are very lucky if you have one


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2011)

SmartieBean09 said:



			I wouldn't either if I was successful at producing and fitting my own.  Her saddles are in another league. 

You are very lucky if you have one 

Click to expand...

Haha oh dear, I'd better not confess to just how many of hers and Barrie's I do have then!


----------



## MollyMoomin (14 September 2011)

I loved mine (A Verona GP cob, black  ) but it just put me in a rubbish position, no matter how hard I tried. 

In fact, I loved mine so much (seriously, :geek: ) it's only 2.5years later that I'll admit I'll never put it on the cob again and should probably sell it


----------



## competitiondiva (14 September 2011)

one of the horses at our yard had one and I have to say it's got to be the most uncomfortable saddle I've ever sat in!! Wasn't just me either, 4 other riders said the same, we drew short straws for who got to ride in it!!!


----------



## eatmoremincepies (15 September 2011)

Have seen Kay recently and I think she will suggest SC saddles if people are really short on budget, as they are reasonably well made and she can adjust them properly.  Have never found them uncomfortable on clients horses, maybe I have a funny shaped posterior.  (!)

Lucky enough to have a made to measure Kay saddle with serge panels on my boy, just as well since he has, to put it politely, "unusual" conformation.  (Still managed BE Intermediate tho so perfect confo isn't everything)


----------



## thoroughlybred1 (15 September 2011)

While they are a nice idea with the serge lining and being so adjustable, they MUST be fitted absolutely correctly. The very fact that the serge makes it soft for the horses back, also means that the points of tree can be felt by the horse if not set at correct width.......NOT good on a sensitive TB who's back has been a problem ever since!


----------



## eatmoremincepies (15 September 2011)

thoroughlybred1 said:



			While they are a nice idea with the serge lining and being so adjustable, they MUST be fitted absolutely correctly. The very fact that the serge makes it soft for the horses back, also means that the points of tree can be felt by the horse if not set at correct width.......NOT good on a sensitive TB who's back has been a problem ever since!
		
Click to expand...

Agree - so many "qualified" saddle fitters around that don't seem to be able to fit saddles properly.  Kay is the only one I will use, in 10 years or so have never had a problem when she has fitted my or clients' horses.


----------



## 0ldmare (18 September 2011)

Jusyt goes to show not everyone will agree - I thought mine was the most comfortable saddle I've ever sat on  Horse seemed happy too (and she wasn't one to hide her feelings  )


----------

